# Wow! Am I the first one to hear about this? Town attempts to BAN all tobacco



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Massachusetts town considers banning sale of tobacco products - The Washington Post

Westminster looks to ban tobacco sales | Health - WCVB Home

Massachusetts town proposes ban on all tobacco sales - Videos - CBS News

I thought this may have occurred somewhere before, or been proposed, and it's likely just a bunch of malarkey to garner attention for one reason or another (to promo CVS?), but I'm surprised I heard it first :lol:

Here's a real gem:
_D.J. Wilson, director of the municipal association's tobacco control program, told the Boston Globe that even if residents drive out of town to buy their cigarettes should the ban pass, the move would "send a clear message" and make it harder for teenagers to get hold of them._

Either that, or it would make it absurdly difficult for full-grown adults to obtain a product that they have all rights to buy.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I've lived in a couple towns that prohibited the sale of any kind of alcohol (ABC on OR off premise)...this doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I've lived in a couple towns that prohibited the sale of any kind of alcohol (ABC on OR off premise)...this doesn't surprise me in the least.


True. Ocean City, NJ is a dry county.

I'm just not sure how they can believe that they're really framing this as "it will keep kids away", when that's certainly not going to be the largest effect of the legislation. Like in PA, where one must got to 3 separate stores if we want to buy groceries, wine, and a case of beer, it is simply making it inconvenient for adult citizens to do their daily tasks.

Not like I don't just bring my own booze and drink in OC when I go down there anyway. Poor businesses, losing all that revenue.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

That it's Massachusetts I'm not surprised. That the people in this country are being led down a dangerous road and allowing it I am surprised. Didn't the people of Mass. revolt over having something being taxed too high once...


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> That it's Massachusetts I'm not surprised. That the people in this country are being led down a dangerous road and allowing it I am surprised. Didn't the people of Mass. revolt over having something being taxed too high once...


yeah, but those guys didn't have cell phones that make pancakes.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

They mentioned it on the Cigar Authority broadcast on Saturday. Pretty insane stuff.
We have some dry areas around here, but so far none that have banned all tobacco. That will be pretty tough to do though with all the Native American smoke shops and production we have going on around us.

Oh, and mmmm pancakes


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

Typical things you see here in MA, and states like NY, NJ and CA. The nanny state types also like to try to ban things like water bottles, leaf blowers, plastic bags, etc...ad nauseam.


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

I don't know why everyone is so upset. I mean come on, the gov't knows what is best for its people. <---sarcasm.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Auburnguy said:


> I don't know why everyone is so upset. I mean come on, *the gov't* knows what is best for its people. <---sarcasm.


I'm not sure why so many people draw a clear delineation between "the Government" and "the people". We elected them, and (except for a few Canadians), they came from our ranks. It isn't like they are an arbitrarily seated monarchy across the ocean. In the government, be it local, state, or federal we can see the truth in the statement "We have come face-to-face with our enemy...and he is us!"


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't believe that any more. They may have come from some lower position to the seat they now hold but the mind goes a little crazy when given more power than its used to. I personally know 2 federal level politicians and they are not running now on the same road they were when elected. They have been corrupted, morally and financially.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm not sure why so many people draw a clear delineation between "the Government" and "the people". We elected them, and (except for a few Canadians), they came from our ranks. It isn't like they are an arbitrarily seated monarchy across the ocean. In the government, be it local, state, or federal we can see the truth in the statement "We have come face-to-face with our enemy...and he is us!"


I envy your optimism although I don't share it.

At one time, the United States had a government "Of, by and for the people" but IMO it is not that way anymore. I can't remember one time in the last 25 years either party has put up a candidate where I could say "Oh yeah, that's MY candidate! He's 'One of me', and he's 'For me' !!" No sir. Hasn't happened. I've been voting for the lesser of 2 evils my entire voting life and each election I wonder why I even bother and what difference it makes. It seems to me both parties are in bed together. Both want bigger government, just in different areas and with themselves (not the other nasty guys) in control. Neither party is willing to do anything at all (other than lip service and accounting tricks) to cut any kind of spending so much as a cent. (Except gut the military of course. One party is always ready and willing to do that.)

I think this has devolved, and is quickly devolving even more, into an Us-vs-Them situation. I see a ruling class that, although elected by us, are not 'One of us'. As proof of this, I see them exempting themselves from the very laws they impose upon us. We elect them because we have no other options than open revolt. And we all know instinctively that revolution would strip us of everything before it would even begin to solve anything. So we cling to the vain hope that electing these self-serving vermin might actually change something... although deep down, most of us know it won't.

I don't know how I could even stand this if I wasn't such an upbeat, glass-half-full, optimistic type of guy.


----------



## usafvetwife (Oct 24, 2014)

Tobacco will just become their "illegal" drug. People will get it if they want it will just become an invonvience.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> I don't believe that any more. They may have come from some lower position to the seat they now hold but the mind goes a little crazy when given more power than its used to. I personally know 2 federal level politicians and they are not running now on the same road they were when elected. They have been corrupted, morally and financially.


I meant more to emphasize the way in which we are all cut from the same cloth as it pertains to the human condition (i.e. susceptibility to greed, ego, compromising morality, etc.) As your story illustrates- it isn't just absolute power that corrupts. In the end though, I do still think that we are culpable for the behavior of our elected officials- whether we want to admit it or not we do have a say in the matter...and in my opinion, the lesser of two evils argument is abdicating the power to the people we criticize as if we really have no other option than electing the main party candidates. But I digress and have probably begun to breach the limits for political discussion.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ok, now I agree with you. Now its not political.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh yes. It's happening. And my guess is that it'll be developed-world-wide by 2030.
Smokers, getting screwed one thrust at a time since the mid-90s...


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

When will people realize that making a town "dry" doesn't really do a whole lot of anything. I grew up in a dry town in South Jersey and everybody just went to the next town over to buy alcohol. Cutting tobacco in a town is only going to hurt the local businesses that made money selling things they are no longer allowed to sell. How well is the local 7/11 going to do if it can't sell tobacco products? People will just pop in to the store in the next town to buy ALL of their convenience store needs. Short sighted dogooders are going to put their local mom and pops out of business.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Massachusetts town considers banning sale of tobacco products - The Washington Post
> 
> Westminster looks to ban tobacco sales | Health - WCVB Home
> 
> ...


First the witch trials, now this.


----------



## drb124 (Nov 11, 2011)

I don't know that it would come to this, but I wonder if this would pass constitutional muster if challenged by tobacco companies. It likely wouldn't be cost feasible for one town, but if a entire state, or portion of a state decides to ban tobacco? Alcohol prohibitions by states, municipalities, etc. are allowed under the 21st Amendment, but tobacco and other bans don't have that authority. I am not versed in this at all, so maybe someone who does could comment.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well you guys may not like this much, but are any of you members of the CRA Cigar Rights of America?

This is all old news. This what we fight for. Our rights to smoke premium handrolled cigars. It's $35 a year to join. Go to this link Cigar Rights of America  and become a member... We will send you 2 free cigars for just for joining.

I am one of the CA ambassadors and have personally fought several cigar bans in CA and we've won. There are over 100 smoking bans in the works right now as you read. A few are state wide. You can bitch until the cows come home, or be part of the solution. And BTW we have a bigger problem. THE efin FDA. They are trying to regulate cigars. When that happens, premium hand rolled cigars will be priced at an all time high.

Sorry for the rant. No I'm not! Join the CRA or stop bitching.

Oh, I forgot to mention, If the FDA is not stopped, kiss your on line a catalog ordering goodbye. NO SHIPPING OVER STATE LINES!


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here are you legislative issues in Mass <<<< Link


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

It is nothing short of hypocritical to want to stop the sell of something, but not make the product illegal. How stupid? If this looks like it will pass, I want to buy stock in the tobacco store just across the city limits line. I can almost applaud them for outlawing the sale rather than the usual "we are so concerned about your health, we are going to tax the crap out of this, but still let you buy it to fund our other agendas" wink wink nod nod. Almost, but not really. Whether you dip, chew or smoke cigarettes this ball is already rolling and it will be hard to stop. It was the aforementioned first, all tobacco now and whatever they deem the next popular thing to be against tomorrow. If the nanny state mentality isn't stopped, nothing is safe. Lookout gravy, you're almost 100% saturated fat and you have to be banned. Cake icing, you're next. My government should protect me from others. It is not the governments job or right to protect me from me. Tobias is right. It has been said sooner or later the people get the government they deserve. Someone is voting these bloated ego, hypocritical idiots into office. If enough people got their heads out of the sand and voted for someone with some common sense things could be different. But, then again, a decent, honest, hard working person would not be able to live through the mud slinging, finger pointing, family bashing process of running for office. Even if I wanted to, I would never run for office. My old dried up skeletons of the past need to stay out of sight. Someone help me down off this soapbox.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

gtechva said:


> Someone help me down off this soapbox.


Come take a trip with me to Switzerland!lane:

I hear it's a great place to live...

WHY?

Well their flag is a big plus.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Come take a trip with me to Switzerland!lane:
> 
> I hear it's a great place to live...
> 
> ...


Eat some cheese. Drink some hot chocolate. See what cigars they have we don't. Never speak of it again.

Then come back home. I am convinced America is the greatest nation on the face of God's green earth and I was blessed to be born and raised here. We have done great things in the past and still do some good things. I am leery of the direction some things are headed.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

America IS great. Politicians Suck.

I believe it was Thomas Jefferson that said "Big government will be the downfall of this great nation"


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

The most ironic part in all this discussion is that this country was built on tobacco.


----------



## langos (Mar 1, 2011)

WNYTony said:


> They mentioned it on the Cigar Authority broadcast on ......


I was gonna say, this is a good related follow. Dave Garofalo has a great story. Not to say his story is all good but, if you find this subject interesting...... talk about CRA


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

The whole "save the children" angle is a joke. Any kid in MA that has the financial means to afford $10 cigarettes likely has the means to drive a town over to get them. This isn't Idaho. East of Worcester you'd never know you were leaving a town and entering another if not for the signs. This is really just snobby dogoodery run amuck. 

It is also a joke to lump cigars in with cigarettes in regards to kids. Like any minor is hanging out puffin on a Fuente. 

MA legalized selling weed for hell's sake, and still cries about tobacco and soda...


----------



## Skoallio (Dec 20, 2013)

The funny thing is, when Massachusetts votes on legalizing pot in 2016, that town will probably vote for it by the highest margin in the state.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'm not sure why so many people draw a clear delineation between "the Government" and "the people". We elected them, and (except for a few Canadians), they came from our ranks. It isn't like they are an arbitrarily seated monarchy across the ocean. In the government, be it local, state, or federal we can see the truth in the statement "We have come face-to-face with our enemy...and he is us!"


Amen. Further more, any of you who think the government is doing this without popular support are living in a cave. We are the despised. While I applaud the work the CRA is doing, unless public perceptions change (and remember, it took us fifty years of anti-smoking propaganda to get to this point), it's a holding action at best.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Massachusetts town considers banning sale of tobacco products - The Washington Post
> 
> Westminster looks to ban tobacco sales | Health - WCVB Home
> 
> ...


Looks like Mass is on another witch hunt i would like to say i am surprised but sadly i am not.


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> America IS great. Politicians Suck.
> 
> I believe it was Thomas Jefferson that said "Big government will be the downfall of this great nation"


Yes, and imagine how small our government was back then compared to what it is now. We are screwed!
I was not aware of the CRA, looks like a worth while organization.


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> America IS great. Politicians Suck.
> 
> I believe it was Thomas Jefferson that said "Big government will be the downfall of this great nation"


Funny how things have changed. A couple of years ago, we toured Thomas Jefferson's Poplar Forest, one of his homes/farms where I do believe tobacco was grown. If you wanted to smoke, even outdoors, there was a bench under a tree, a small area at the corner of a gravel parking lot. Ironic...


----------

